# Arm's reach mini co-sleeper vs. arm's reach clear vue?



## happy & blessed (Aug 3, 2006)

Anyone have any thoughts on which is better? I just started looking for a co-sleeper and had never seen the "clear-vue" before - i'm guessing it is the new design? Thanks for any thoughts or reviews!


----------

